# Porcelain Pieces



## ronbonham3 (Sep 29, 2007)

Found while digging and rooting around for bottles


----------



## ronbonham3 (Sep 29, 2007)

Will take a few posts for all the pics.
 Any info on them would be helpful.


----------



## ronbonham3 (Sep 29, 2007)

Other pc.


----------



## ronbonham3 (Sep 29, 2007)

This one is porcelain coated over some kind of metal (little ding in it)


----------



## tncgal (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's links to research the Quimper ~
http://www.libertys.com/quimper.htm#Top

http://www.bobbrooke.com/quimper.htm

The second one is enamel.  What does it say between Handmade and Austria?  I can't read the bottom line, either.  :-(


----------



## ronbonham3 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, and Thank's again.

 It say's brimmer - email (really, email Unless the L is something else?

 The date is weird looking :  1730 or 1930  (i forget what the horizontal line means 
 Can't be 1730 ? 
 Enamel ? Really? the chip is on the side (not in photo) It is a very thick coating if it is enamel. Can see the metal underneath. kind of a thin black crust on top of the metal.


----------

